# The next Game Boy



## Helpful Corn (Jan 16, 2012)

When the DS was relleased Nintendo was emphatic on the point that the DS was a 3rd tier and seperate to GB-GBC-GBA line.  Where they just hedging the potential failure of the DS?  Did the success of the DS and the explosion of the handheld market disuade them from devolping a new Game Boy?  It's rummored that the WiiU was initially a handheld, did it stem from Game Boy development?  Will there ever be another true Game Boy?  What features would you like to see included or excluded in a Game Boy 4th Generation?


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 16, 2012)

Highly doubt it.

As for features...
Dual screens... one of which is a touch screen...
3D... make that a wide 3D screen...
An analog stick...
Some cameras...

Oh wait. Seriously, why would they go back to making systems that are a part of an old line?


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 16, 2012)

seeing as how DS stand for dual screens any handheld with that feature would be a part of that line.

It's my belief that the WiiU was intended to be a pocketable console with Wii level graphics, I also believe that they are indeed still developing one.


----------



## Celice (Jan 16, 2012)

The DS line is the new GameBoy. This isn't the first time Nintendo's said something they didn't end up doing, after all.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't think there will ever be another true Game Boy.. but I wish there would be.. such awesome nostalgic memories. lol


----------



## Todderbert (Jan 16, 2012)

I would love to see a single screen handheld offering from Nintendo again.  The GBA still rides with me as my main portable on trips.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 16, 2012)

If they released another GB with a legitimate reason to buy one, and sell it alongside the 3DS, I'd buy one.

EDIT: A great idea I just thought up would be a brand new Game Boy Micro-styled device with today's technology and brand new games. The only problem would be the fragment between it and the 3DS.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah... I just can't see any company selling two handhelds along side each other. They would be competing with themselves. Not good business.


----------



## Redhorse (Jan 16, 2012)

I still own and periodically play my GB Micro. The graphics are still amazing I have 6 games I save it for;

Advance Wars
A.W. Black Hole Rising
Golden Sun 1
G.S. 2,
Fire Emblem
F.E. Sacred Stones.

Oh there are other good games of course but I can never really see getting rid of these even if they are remade on anything else... The opening scenes of fire and story for FE does not look nearly as good on the 3ds ( or anything else) as it did on the GB Micro. The 3ds just makes older (GBA) games looked washed out and aged, even in compatible screen modes. It just POP-ed and Rock-ed.

The Micro was laid to rest long before it should have been, cut down in it's prime one might say. I'l like to see a new GB Micro with DS sized cartriges and some of the best RPG's that the DS had ++, many which would still fare well on single screen as they didn't really make effective use of the second screen anyway...


----------



## Gahars (Jan 16, 2012)

I think it's been too long for the "Game Boy" line to have the same sales power that it once did. To many, reusing it might seem like a "step back", and considering how mutlimedia functions are becoming increasingly important for gaming devices, they probably aren't going to go use a title that seems to denote gaming as its only function.

It's sad, sure, but that's how marketing goes.


----------



## haflore (Jan 16, 2012)

I doubt it. The DS has evolved far beyond what was expected when they said that. The one-screen handleld gap it left was filled by the PSP in my opinion.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 16, 2012)

Helpful Corn said:


> It's my belief that the WiiU was intended to be a pocketable console with Wii level graphics, I also believe that they are indeed still developing one.



I think you're probably quite far from the truth. There's no way a company would go from "high-end portable tablet" to "mid-range (in terms of power) home console with a tablet that just streams from a central device that does all the work".


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 17, 2012)

This thread obviously isn't serious, but anyway...

It wont happen. Even if Nintendo didn't intend to end the gameboy line after they made the DS, the PSP basically ruined any point of returning to the gameboy. Since the PSP is basically the same general thing but better. (AKA, handheld and has one screen...).


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 17, 2012)

psp has no gaems


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 17, 2012)

Helpful Corn said:


> psp has no gaems


you has no gaems.


----------



## Todderbert (Jan 17, 2012)

It is nice to wonder about what ifs, what if Vita was a Nintendo product and the 3DS was built by Sony.  Vita is what I wished Nintendo built and not another dual screen system with 3D.  Again a fantasy....


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 17, 2012)

I really don't understand the want of going back to one screen... 

Also the 3ds is in a different line of the ds.

/repeat in vain


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 17, 2012)

Doubt there will be.
But if there is:
Backwards compatiablity.
Dual Analog sticks.
GOOD Camera.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 17, 2012)

The duel scree (and now 3d) was their prized gimmick. The thing that made it new, and not to quote apple, revolutionary. I doubt they'd go back to only on screen... they would have to use larger screens.. which they already need


----------



## T3GZdev (Jan 17, 2012)

saying there will be a new gameboy is like saying there will be a gamegear 2, or a nes 3 (nes=nes1, snes=nes2) never gonna happen tho would be cool if they kept 2 lines DS/(2)i/(3)3DS & GB line.. but wouldn't be a perpous of making another handheld just for it to have 2 screen.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 21, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I think it's been too long for the "Game Boy" line to have the same sales power that it once did. To many, reusing it might seem like a "step back", and considering how mutlimedia functions are becoming increasingly important for gaming devices, they probably aren't going to go use a title that seems to denote gaming as its only function.
> 
> It's sad, sure, but that's how marketing goes.


That's exactly what I'm thinking now, but I still voted on 'Yes'.... Didn't read your post before that, but you're right. The name is just too old/dated, doesn't have enough selling power left in it.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jan 21, 2012)

If a new Gameboy would ever be released let it be a handheld that plays every Gameboy game out-of-the-box. 
And just a D-pad, A-B and L/R buttons. With a LED screen. That's the essence of a Gameboy.


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 21, 2012)

No.

But I suppose Nintendo could resurrect the Game Boy name in some form if they were to ever ditch the DS featutes or try releasing a seperate handheld. Game Boy Phone perhaps.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 21, 2012)

Lube_Skyballer said:


> If a new Gameboy would ever be released let it be a handheld that plays every Gameboy game out-of-the-box.
> And just a D-pad, A-B and L/R buttons. With a LED screen. That's the essence of a Gameboy.


I can see this happen via a smaller company like Dingoo or so. Wouldn't take long before Nintendo takes it down though. But I remember seeing a very well made (with LED backlighting IIRC !) rip-off GBA on here, about 50 euros and it does exactly what you said


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 21, 2012)

I will never buy a non-3d system again (unless the vita gets hacked)


----------



## Todderbert (Jan 22, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's been too long for the "Game Boy" line to have the same sales power that it once did. To many, reusing it might seem like a "step back", and considering how mutlimedia functions are becoming increasingly important for gaming devices, they probably aren't going to go use a title that seems to denote gaming as its only function.
> ...


I thought that also, but "Playstation" still seems to work for Sony after all these years.  Bringing back the Game Boy franchise may be good for Nintendo one day, but timing would have to be spot on.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 22, 2012)

VBA still works perfectly no need to really buy unless you are a fan are a collector.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 22, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



You must remember, though, that Sony hasn't ever stopped using the Playstation brand. Plus, Playstation doesn't just denote gaming ("Play" can correlate with a lot more things than just "Game"), so it has that advantage as well.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 22, 2012)

The way I see it, the gameboy line is the father of the DS line, and after the 3DS I expect either a new DS or a completely new line (I'm leaning towards the latter).  I don't see the gameboy coming back, and it shouldn't, it's already passed on the baton.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 22, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


Playstation has worked for Sony all these years, but I don't think bringing GameBoy back will help Nintendo.


----------



## Todderbert (Jan 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Todderbert said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


But I want my Game Boy "Elite"!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 26, 2012)

Another Game Boy would never happen (unless maybe it was just a "special edition" re-release/repackaging of the GBA GBC). The DS/3DS IS the new gameboy.

Although I gotta say, I think "Gameboy DS" or "Gameboy 3DS is a much more badass name. :-p


----------



## Depravo (Feb 26, 2012)

Meh, it's just a name. Nintendo's next handheld will be Nintendo's next handheld whether it's called Game Boy, DS or "Nigel 7".


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 26, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Meh, it's just a name. Nintendo's next handheld will be Nintendo's next handheld whether it's called Game Boy, DS or "Nigel 7".


lol...

though on a SOMEWHAT related note, I think "Nintendo 6" would be a much more awesome name for the Wii-U


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 26, 2012)

I dont want a new game boy...
I want a Game Girl in wich, instead of inserting cartridges you can insert your...


Spoiler



nothing... it doens't have the slot to insert anything, just like the psp go...  totally useless


----------



## Helpful Corn (Feb 26, 2012)

Game Boy Quad


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> I dont want a new game boy...
> I want a Game Girl.



The DS is the Game Girl. It has two slots, doesn't it?


----------



## emigre (Feb 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > I dont want a new game boy...
> ...



But a girl has three slots innit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


*confused* One is not on the rear end though.... so... I suppose we can count the headphone jack as the third one...


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 26, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, it's just a name. Nintendo's next handheld will be Nintendo's next handheld whether it's called Game Boy, DS or "Nigel 7".
> ...


Wouldn't work for northern countries since six is pronounced sex and means the same thing as sex in English.
Nintendo Sex...
wouldn't work.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Nintendo Sex...
> wouldn't work.





Spoiler

















Totally would...


----------



## emigre (Feb 26, 2012)

Considering Ninty used to run Love hotels, I think it would be a great homage to their past.


----------



## shadowdorothy (Feb 28, 2012)

If they never make a new game boy I wish they would make a re-release with a bunch of games on a single cartridge. I would be in line to buy one the day it came out.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 28, 2012)

I have weird forum neighbors.


----------



## Click This (Feb 28, 2012)

emigre said:


> Considering Ninty used to run Love hotels, I think it would be a great homage to their past.



Maybe a special edition DS?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 28, 2012)

what the fuck is this thread?


----------

